# ZFS | GPART Recover Partion Table Layout



## Edelstoff (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello community,

I try to recover my zfs pool/disk layout. On all my three drives are the same partition layout before so that I was able to boot from every disk in case of an failure. It was initially set up during the installation of FreeBSD. I already replaced the disk and would like to have same gpart/partition layout like on the other disks. I already tried it with backup/restore but it looks strange to me. My assumption was that I could copy the layout including boot-sector etc. But I didn't have any success. My 2 good HDDs looks like this:


```
[root@apollo:~] # glabel status
                Name  Status  Components
diskid/DISK-9VS25KZC     N/A  ada1
diskid/DISK-Z1E1FCRN     N/A  ada2
diskid/DISK-9VS4Y5C7     N/A  ada0

[root@apollo:~] # gpart show
=>        34  2930277101  diskid/DISK-9VS25KZC  GPT  (1.4T)
          34        2014                        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048         128                     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        2176     8388608                     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8390784  2921886351                     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.4T)

=>        34  2930277101  diskid/DISK-Z1E1FCRN  GPT  (1.4T)
          34        2014                        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048         128                     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        2176     8388608                     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8390784  2921886351                     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.4T)
```
It actually shows my partitions on ada1 and ada2 which is correct. When I try to do to copy the layout with the `gpart backup` command to the other disk (ada0) it looks strange/duplicated entries?

```
[root@apollo:~] # gpart restore ada0 < boot.gpart
[root@apollo:~] # gpart show
=>        34  2930277101  diskid/DISK-9VS25KZC  GPT  (1.4T)
          34        2014                        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048         128                     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        2176     8388608                     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8390784  2921886351                     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.4T)

=>        34  2930277101  diskid/DISK-Z1E1FCRN  GPT  (1.4T)
          34        2014                        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048         128                     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        2176     8388608                     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8390784  2921886351                     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.4T)

=>        34  2930277101  ada0  GPT  (1.4T)
          34        2014        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048         128     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        2176     8388608     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8390784  2921886351     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.4T)

=>        34  2930277101  diskid/DISK-9VS4Y5C7  GPT  (1.4T)
          34        2014                        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048         128                     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        2176     8388608                     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
     8390784  2921886351                     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.4T)
```

Why is both diskid/DISK-9VS4Y5C7 and ada0 here?

Could someone help here please?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2014)

The extra diskid labels are from a new glabel(8) class,  The man page update have not been MFCed to 10-stable yet, but it's just another label.  It can be disabled if you don't want to see it: `# sysctl kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable=0`.  It can be disabled in /boot/loader.conf, also:

```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable=0
```


----------

